# rabbit poo??????



## lord or the red belly (Aug 7, 2005)

hey lads 
i dont know if nay of you have hard of this method of keeping your plants good and healthy b4 but i was wathing a program about tropical fish and planted tanks now i know c02 seems to work but i cant get my hands on that yet so i heard that rabbit poo pushed into your gravel help feed your plants now i can see it working in outdoor pants but i did not know if it would effect my water if i put it in my system so ive tried it and the roots seem to be devolping and new green shoots growing from my plants but ive had a few deaths i do not know wheather this was down to by ciclids in that tank so ive tanken them out what do you think i have also dun a nitrate test and there seem to be no traces of nitrates in the water what so ever what do you think 
i think this will be an intresting descution let me know on your thoughts 
tnx phil


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i think poop is almost always a good fertilizer for plants, i have heard people that grow... plants... here use llama poop or bat guano so it doesnt sound like a bad idea, i would plan on your water smelling like S*** in to long run, and definately post pictures of you "pushing rabbit poo" into your gravel


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

might be good for your plants, but I'm pretty sure it's not good for your fish. Why clean the fish crap and replace it with rabit crap?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

boontje said:


> might be good for your plants, but I'm pretty sure it's not good for your fish. Why clean the fish crap and replace it with rabit crap?


well for one i dont think itll be too bad for the water..since rabit poop would be mostly Organic material if not ALL of it....Piranha poop is mostly leftover undigested MEAT products....


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

> might be good for your plants, but I'm pretty sure it's not good for your fish. Why clean the fish crap and replace it with rabit crap?


that's waht I was thinking too


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

dead plants mess up your water too


----------



## lord or the red belly (Aug 7, 2005)

but i cant see how it is bad for my water as there is not one singel trace on nitrate ammonia or owt in i do test every week and der all showing nothing


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

bacteria... some that are in the sh1t are probably unhealthy.

Rabbits have some weird digestion "caprophagy" (sh1t eating).


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

just use liquid vitamins for the plants leave the poop in the garden.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

black water extract makes m sword plants grow more leaves.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

lord or the red belly said:


> ...
> i heard that rabbit poo pushed into your gravel help feed your plants...


would that make you a poo pusher?









I woudlnt bother with this. Just use some good quality liquid ferts


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> ...
> i heard that rabbit poo pushed into your gravel help feed your plants...


would that make you a poo pusher?:laugh:

I woudlnt bother with this. Just use some good quality liquid ferts
[/quote]

Yep.

any type of 'poop' is almost certainly not going to accomplish your goal in the tank. Poop is loaded with ammonia. Bad for the fish, and should cause a green water episode like you wouldn't believe!

I give that idea a


----------

